# New 98 Altima GXE... Couple Q's



## InLimbo87 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey all!

I just bought a 1998 Nissan Altima from a small private dealer. So far, everything seems pretty good, except the idle is getting pretty rough. I didn't notice it at first, but now it seems like its getting bad. I also got the "service engine soon" light last night. I'm really thinking, after reading around on the boards, that it is my intake manifold gasket. I plan on spraying it with some carb cleaner tonite to verify that. My question is: If it is the intake manifold gasket, how long can I drive the car for without getting it fixed? Could it cause any major damage if I don't get it fixed ASAP? It would probably be at least 3 wks-a month before I could get the cash together for it. Also, does anyone have a link to a DIY for fixing it. I'm pretty good mechanically, but never worked on nissans before (used to have a couple hondas).

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would first suggest you have your codes checked. Many auto parts stores will do this for you for no charge. Don't let them talk you into buying any parts unless you know that it is bad. It could be an intake gasket, but they weren't as much of a problem on the 98 an later Altima's, possible due to the differant shape of the intake ports. Since you just bought it from a dealer, there's a chance they could have washed the engine and water has gotten into the spark plug tubes. Pull the wires out of the spark plug tubes and check for any moisture. If there is, dry it out thoroughly. This happens quite often. Oil in the tubes is a sign of a failed spark plug tube seal and will require replacement of the valve cover gasket/tube seals.

Bad ignition wire(s), incorrect ignition parts (ie Bosch platinum plugs), bad cap or rotor, oil in the distributor, contaminated MAS hotwire are just a few things that can make an engine run rough. Until you isolate the problem to the exact cause, there's no way to tell you what potential damage you may be causing to your engine or catalytic converter.


----------



## InLimbo87 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the reply SMJ.

I actually checked the intake manifold gasket the other day by spraying some carb cleaner around where the intake manifold meets the head, and it didn't calm it down at all. How do I go about reading the engine codes? I think I'm with you on the ignition problems... could this also be causing relatively poor gas mileage? My first tank, I got 23 mpg and it was mostly highway driving (about 75%). Thanks for the help

Ian


----------

